# Fantails



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi!
I'm wondering how to tell the difference between an American Fantail and an Indian Fantail? I've looked at the gallery photos, and can't seem to tell by those.
I recently adopted a homeless fantail, and am wondering what kind she is. There is also a third type, isn't there?
Wild Dove


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

Alright, american fantails are the ones that have their heads on their backs... an Indian's head is upright and you can actually see its neck.

Nick


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I beleive the Indian has muffed feet and the American has a clean leg.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Ah...okay, she does have muffed feet, and holds her neck straight most of the time, (although she "bobbles" quite a bit when nervous, and sticks her chest way out when she is "displaying". I guess that would make her an Indian...is there a third kind though...I keep thinking a Wiggler or a Jiggler, ha ha, but that's not it








Wild Dove


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey, 
As a Fantail Breeder,
you sound like you have a Indian Fantail Pigeon. There are many breeds of Fantails, but American & Indian's are the most comman in the US. The 3rd most comman breed in the U.S is the European Fantail. And yes Indian's are muffed and American's are clean legged. 
Thanks for the topic, Alway's glad too help out
Nick Tull


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Well, Indian Fantail she is. Thanks! I'll post some pics of her soon...she's a beauty!
Wild Dove


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Most indian fantails ive seen also are crested.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Yes, indial fantails usually have a small crest on the back of the head/neck.
Carl


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Be aware that some are Plan headed too.


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

She does have a small crest on the head. As far as colour goes, she is sort of a bronzey, reddish tan...has two white flight feathers on each side, emerald green on the neck in light, and tan, white feathers on her feet. Most endearing is her white bum patch. Does this particular coloration have a name, (I think it might be close to "recessive red" from what I've read...any suggestions? I know...a picture WOULD help.
But I'll take guesses for now.
Wild Dove


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

The pattern and colors sound to me like a mixture of some kind, not really a speicfic breed pattern, but without a picture, I can only guess.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by Pigeons R loved:
> *Hey,
> As a Fantail Breeder,
> you sound like you have a Indian Fantail Pigeon. There are many breeds of Fantails, but American & Indian's are the most comman in the US. The 3rd most comman breed in the U.S is the European Fantail. And yes Indian's are muffed and American's are clean legged.
> ...


I've the clean legged kind. No muffed feet. I've wondered if these are American Fans. Some of them hold their heads agains their back when excited but mostly upright. What do the European Fans look like?

d.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Daniel,
Yes, clean leg, head back, no crest on head, this sounds like an American Fantail.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by Wild Dove:
> *Ah...okay, she does have muffed feet, and holds her neck straight most of the time, (although she "bobbles" quite a bit when nervous, and sticks her chest way out when she is "displaying". I guess that would make her an Indian...is there a third kind though...I keep thinking a Wiggler or a Jiggler, ha ha, but that's not it
> 
> 
> ...


Interestingly, Wiggler or Jiggler is a Middle Eastern name for Fantails. I have an Arabic friend who calls his Fantails "Wigglers".

d.


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Wow, that's very interesting. I guess some traits bring to mind certain descriptive words no matter what the language or culture.
Wild Dove


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

*Showing Fantails and Fantails for sale*

Hi,
I want to show fantails very much, and I was wondering if there is anyone who could explain to me how to show. If there is also anyone who is a fantail breeder I would like to talk to that person. 
Thank you,
Taylor


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Taylor. I raise fantails. american fantails. I think they are very competitive. to show. And are one of the best type of show birds. They are a little work But great rewards in raiseing keeping and showing. What questions do you have.


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*anyone sell fantails????*

i would be interested in buying but i will only buy iff they are shipped to me cause i have no idea how shipping works


----------



## Norwich-guy (Mar 6, 2005)

pigeonlover01 said:


> i would be interested in buying but i will only buy iff they are shipped to me cause i have no idea how shipping works


pigeonlover01 there are many breeders in Abbotsford if you would like i can get you names and numbers of people in your area maybe as far as vancouver. i was just in abbotsford last week visiting pigeon people.


----------



## adnan (Mar 25, 2005)

Indian Fantail Pigeon




















American's Fantail Pigeon















​


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Gorgeous Fantails!*

Those are gorgeous! Thanks for the photos!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Speaking of Fantails...


Don't forget to keep the pictures coming of little baby Fan.....He/she is so precious and a worthy candidate for many updates


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

*Trim Tails on Fantails*

I have 2 pair of standard fantails. I have read that one should trim the tails for breeding. Can someone please tell me how.

Thanks, Al


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Take the 6 outside feathers on each side trim them to about 1/2 inche from the tail. Then trim the feathers around the vent to expose more.


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

re lee said:


> Take the 6 outside feathers on each side trim them to about 1/2 inche from the tail. Then trim the feathers around the vent to expose more.


Thanks for the plain and simple explanation.


----------

